# Need Help With Slow Mycelium Growth!



## kamdo (Mar 14, 2013)

Whats up guys, I'm a new member and long time reader of RIU. I'm hoping I can get some help with my first shroom grow .

I have some half pint jars incubated with Psilocybe cubensis and these babies have been growing for 19 days. Only thing is it seems like the growth for most jars is slooooow. I have them in a warm water bath at 82 Fahrenheit. Everything I've read claims the veg stage shouldn't last more than 3 weeks but it's pretty obvious these jars have a long time left. Any ideas as to why the mycelium growth is slow and what I can do to fix it??


Water bath setup



^This is what most of the jars look like after 19 days at 82 degrees... not even close to full colonization 





A few jars look like this... very weak mycelium growth




A couple jars look like this. Pretty solid growth I think



Any help from the RIU community would be awesome  !


----------



## Taviddude (Mar 14, 2013)

Take them out of the water. Stick another bin in there and let it float on the water in the first tub and put them in there.
As far as slow PF cakes, all you can do is wait. They could have been too dry from the start, or packed too tightly. 

Peace. 
Tav


----------



## kamdo (Mar 14, 2013)

I've thought about doing that and now that you mentioned it i will.
Just need to get another bin


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 14, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> Take them out of the water. Stick another bin in there and let it float on the water in the first tub and put them in there.
> As far as slow PF cakes, all you can do is wait. They could have been too dry from the start, or packed too tightly.
> 
> Peace.
> Tav


exacty my thoughts, not enough fae.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 14, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> exacty my thoughts, not enough fae.


This might be a dumb question but I thought FAE at this stage doesn't matter? After all, they are in airtight jars with only a couple small holes in the lids...


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 14, 2013)

kamdo said:


> This might be a dumb question but I thought FAE at this stage doesn't matter? After all, they are in airtight jars with only a couple small holes in the lids...


well it would depend but FAE always matters. even more so with a PF tek, if you packed your cakes to tight or they settled in such a fashion, there may be little to no air in the cake so the mycelium could have a hard time berating, or might have exhausted the air that was present.

working with grain is so much easier, sealed jar with grain, is much easier done since there is a lot of air space between grains.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 14, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> well it would depend but FAE always matters. even more so with a PF tek, if you packed your cakes to tight or they settled in such a fashion, there may be little to no air in the cake so the mycelium could have a hard time berating, or might have exhausted the air that was present.
> 
> working with grain is so much easier, sealed jar with grain, is much easier done since there is a lot of air space between grains.


I made sure not to pack the BRF mixture when preparing the jars so the lack of fae must be from settling. 
Is there anything I can do to improve the fae? maybe shake the jar like you would with grain?


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks to me like a lack of oxygen - do you see the way your mycelium is running parallel? in all likelihood your mycelium started to slow right around the time those hyphae began to arrange itself like that. Also, putting your jars in water, warm water at that, is a bad idea, breeding ground for all sorts of bad things. If you HAVE to do it that way, be sure that water has a lot of bleach in it, but better yet, don't do it that way.


Give those things a bit of air, as carefully as you can, perhaps by holding the jar up side down in a draft free area and taking the lid off for a few moments, then replace the lid - but don't let the inside of the lid be exposed to possibly down flowing particles, just hold it up under the jar. If oxygen is your problem then you will begin to see your mycelium speed up about a day after you performed this proceedure.


I TOLD you all about PF tek - 19 days? really? The grain growers would have been long past casing by now.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 14, 2013)

canndo said:


> Looks to me like a lack of oxygen - do you see the way your mycelium is running parallel? in all likelihood your mycelium started to slow right around the time those hyphae began to arrange itself like that. Also, putting your jars in water, warm water at that, is a bad idea, breeding ground for all sorts of bad things. If you HAVE to do it that way, be sure that water has a lot of bleach in it, but better yet, don't do it that way.
> 
> 
> Give those things a bit of air, as carefully as you can, perhaps by holding the jar up side down in a draft free area and taking the lid off for a few moments, then replace the lid - but don't let the inside of the lid be exposed to possibly down flowing particles, just hold it up under the jar. If oxygen is your problem then you will begin to see your mycelium speed up about a day after you performed this proceedure.
> ...



Thanks for the good info canndo. I just let the jars air out....crossing fingers for no contamination


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 14, 2013)

canndo said:


> Looks to me like a lack of oxygen - do you see the way your mycelium is running parallel? in all likelihood your mycelium started to slow right around the time those hyphae began to arrange itself like that. Also, putting your jars in water, warm water at that, is a bad idea, breeding ground for all sorts of bad things. If you HAVE to do it that way, be sure that water has a lot of bleach in it, but better yet, don't do it that way.
> 
> 
> Give those things a bit of air, as carefully as you can, perhaps by holding the jar up side down in a draft free area and taking the lid off for a few moments, then replace the lid - but don't let the inside of the lid be exposed to possibly down flowing particles, just hold it up under the jar. If oxygen is your problem then you will begin to see your mycelium speed up about a day after you performed this proceedure.
> ...


I bet if you saw Fanaticus in real life you'd punch him in the mouth! Every time is see a new pf tek question I think to myself "Oh shit, canndo's bout to open a can!" LOL
I do completely agree with ya tho, just having fun. It's a well justified hatred. kamdo canndo? Maybe it's really Fanaticus just bustin' your chops!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 15, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> I bet if you saw Fanaticus in real life you'd punch him in the mouth! Every time is see a new pf tek question I think to myself "Oh shit, canndo's bout to open a can!" LOL
> I do completely agree with ya tho, just having fun. It's a well justified hatred. kamdo canndo? Maybe it's really Fanaticus just bustin' your chops!!!


you mean javadog? lol. he came in the first class with GT thread and straight up said PF tek was better. lmao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

I cant even explain to you how much i miss the fungus amungus! I am intrigued that folks are being successful in this. When i first saw this section here i thought oh yes college kids making sure there blotter experiment wont take them permanantly to xanadu lmao! Im being as honest as i EVER AM HERE...........i would donate a kidney to have this availability again for my family of friends that have as life has progressed slowly wandered away from the things we used to hold so sacred(i blamed mine on marrage, worked for awhile lol), i used to use my tea's to reset myself spiritually and mentally doucheing my mind of the rubbish society had stuffed there. I took a mycology course at middlebury college many moons ago and would love to have a fungus guru show me what im missing, maybe enlighten me to a path i could take to self-preservation via home culture of my own medicine? If i could grow peyote buttons here i woulda many moons ago! That sweat lodge experiance was what got me to stop drinking at 28 years old, im 39 now! true story!


----------



## canndo (Mar 15, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> I bet if you saw Fanaticus in real life you'd punch him in the mouth! Every time is see a new pf tek question I think to myself "Oh shit, canndo's bout to open a can!" LOL
> I do completely agree with ya tho, just having fun. It's a well justified hatred. kamdo canndo? Maybe it's really Fanaticus just bustin' your chops!!!



No no, they guy was a geneous, I've forgotten his name. He came up with a way to make millions of dollars from growing illegal mushrooms - hubris brought him down and his liver killed him, no one I knew or know could ever have come up with a way to do what he did.


It's just that his time is past.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I cant even explain to you how much i miss the fungus amungus! I am intrigued that folks are being successful in this. When i first saw this section here i thought oh yes college kids making sure there blotter experiment wont take them permanantly to xanadu lmao! Im being as honest as i EVER AM HERE...........i would donate a kidney to have this availability again for my family of friends that have as life has progressed slowly wandered away from the things we used to hold so sacred(i blamed mine on marrage, worked for awhile lol), i used to use my tea's to reset myself spiritually and mentally doucheing my mind of the rubbish society had stuffed there. I took a mycology course at middlebury college many moons ago and would love to have a fungus guru show me what im missing, maybe enlighten me to a path i could take to self-preservation via home culture of my own medicine? If i could grow peyote buttons here i woulda many moons ago! That sweat lodge experiance was what got me to stop drinking at 28 years old, im 39 now! true story!


It must be because i'm relatively new here but I have absolutely no idea what you guys are talking about haha...


----------



## kamdo (Mar 16, 2013)

bump...


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 16, 2013)

what else do you need to know?


----------



## kamdo (Mar 17, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> what else do you need to know?



Ok guys I seem to have another problem: I took them out of the water bath a couple days ago and put them in another bin that sits in its own water bath. The air temp is right at 80F which means the temp in the jars should be around 82-83F. The problem is now i'm noticing moisture build up inside the jars. Water droplets have accumulated on the sides of the jars and i'm afraid this is going to kill the mycelium. 
WHAT SHOULD I DO??


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 17, 2013)

npthing really its called condensation..

well you can remove the heat source from underneath them(this is what is causing it) or you can lower the temp lower than the air,or your can raise the air temps. me i dont worry about the condensation too much, but this is a sign your substrate is supersaturated which makes sense cause there is not air in them. but if you do what canndo said and open the jars this should relieve some of that moisture.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 17, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> npthing really its called condensation..
> 
> well you can remove the heat source from underneath them(this is what is causing it) or you can lower the temp lower than the air,or your can raise the air temps. me i dont worry about the condensation too much, but this is a sign your substrate is supersaturated which makes sense cause there is not air in them. but if you do what canndo said and open the jars this should relieve some of that moisture.


Ok I opened the jars to let them air out. Will report back if it doesn't clear up.
Added rep for all your help polyarcturus!


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 17, 2013)

82 is waaaay too high of temp. Keep it in the 73-78 range.

Take them out of the sub. You DO NOT need a incubator. And myce will grow faster in light. Put the jars on a shelf in regular light. And take that damn tin foil off the jars!!


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 17, 2013)

kamdo said:


> Ok I opened the jars to let them air out. Will report back if it doesn't clear up.
> Added rep for all your help polyarcturus!


You fucked it up. Don't ever open the jars. Now you have to start over because of contams..


----------



## Taviddude (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm just going to throw it out there. Hope this helps ya Man.
Hate to sound negative, or bear bad news but you NEVER open a PF jar EVER until it's fully colonized. 
I can almost *guarantee *you're going to see mad contamination. 

Your problem from the start was probably just leaving the tinfoil on and the jars didn't have the needed gas exchange.
You don't need FAE (fresh air exchange) during colonization. 
You just need a couple small holes for CO2 to escape, and be replaced by oxygen.(Gas Exchange) 
Taking the lids off and giving them one breath of fresh air does nothing to solve a gas exchange problem and WILL cause contamination.

Take off the tinfoil. 

Peace.
Tav.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XkrNweo_EMk]http://youtu.be/XkrNweo_EMk[/video]
fuck im up for some reindeer piss hook me up!


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 18, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> removed


"yeah, i told told him to open his jars and wave them about the air"(sarcasm). you sir are the ******* dumb ****. his chances of full colonization where about null at the point he asked for help his honest to god best bet would have been to try and gather some mycelium from a jar inside a glove box and transfer it to a new media.

now i told him the right thing to do if he wanted to recover his jars. he needs to open them 1 or 2x a day, in a sterile area for only a minute, if hes dumb and left them open his stupidity for not even knowing the basics of what hes working with. 

so how are you insulting my intelligence? basically you assuming the op is stupid. and that fucking rude. take your shit on else where oh high and mighty.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 18, 2013)

and opening the jars for a second or 2 in a sterile area is not a guarentee for contamination, does it raise the odds, yes. but i have done this to jars too many times to counts wtf is G2G?


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 18, 2013)

Grain to Grain is taking ONE FULLY COLONIZED JAR and spreading the myce to 1-100 more. 


you do not open Jars PERIOD unless its fully Colonized. the part that isnt colonize will get contaminated. and so will the entire jar.


i did not call the OP stupid. i said if he wanted some facts, he should go else where. not a MMJ site.. you made that point quite clear good day


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 18, 2013)

it is a good day isnt it? 

you inferred his method was flawed therefore you assumed he did not know what precautions needed to be taken. you may not call this in insult but in my books it is. 

ive G2G with half colonized jars plenty of times. i dont need your shit, experience speaks for itself. ive taken clones from the inner flesh of fruit and into a jar with no contams. so really i just dont want to hear it. 

you think you know protocol and method fine, but dont infringe you opinion on how things should be done while at the same time being negative and not contributing in a positive way.

made a point? hell yeah i made a point, a point of shutting you the fuck up.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> removed


if you where half the conversationalist i am, you would relize this endeavor of insulting me will be fruitless. i can toy with you and continue the conversation with you line of logic, or i can just bring that to a halt. 
A)my method is fine, i like to think myself pretty well learned and experienced
B)teen? this further show your inexperience as being unable to interrupter an identity on the internet. you are in your late 20's. maybe early 30's
C)bragging/experience same thing, i feel the same pride when i brag alone as i do in a crowd, i am proud.

D) you still being negative, a neutral mentality gives me the conversational edge. makes you look like you ranting.

i enjoy a good late night conversation.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> if you where half the conversationalist i am, you would relize this endeavor of insulting me will be fruitless. i can toy with you and continue the conversation with you line of logic, or i can just bring that to a halt.
> A)my method is fine, i like to think myself pretty well learned and experienced
> B)teen? this further show your inexperience as being unable to interrupter an identity on the internet. you are in your late 20's. maybe early 30's
> C)bragging/experience same thing, i feel the same pride when i brag alone as i do in a crowd, i am proud.
> ...


What. A. TROLL.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> What. A. TROLL.


getting called a troll by the troll, what is it now a name calling game? first one to say troll is not the troll? gtfoh lmao

dont be a sore loser, your right you probably do know more about mycology to me, no its not my fault if he left his jars open, yes the advice given was fine.

but its not okay for you to get bored because you site is updating, and come here and troll. no, you sir are the troll here. i am defending myself.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

plus your advice wasn't much better, you never even gave suggestion. 

what would you have done? if your wy would have been so much better? maybe you should tell so next time i can give better advice instead of arguing an insulting people.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

I would have taken the tin foil off from the beginning. Incubators are a waste of time. Being patient is what it's about.
When I did cakes, I nocked em up. Put them on a shelf, and waited. As long as it's room temp 73-78f
Is perfect. Myce also grow faster in light. Doesn't need to be 24/7 but if you happen to turn on the ligh in the room, don't worry about it. Just forget intill you see pins invitro. That's how you know when to birth, case, or move to bulk. 

He started this thread when he was more then half way done. If he would have waited another 2 weeks to a month. It would have worked out. But he was impatient.


Tav got me started on the whole spawn bag. Except I went with hpoo, G2G a 5 pound bag of it and devide it into smaller spawn bags is what I do. I got a closet that has anywheres from 60-80 bags in at all times(in every stage) I get 300-600grams wet(1-2oz first flush) I dunk and then spray with water/h2o2 and get about a quarter after that it's not even worth it. After 2ed flush, I through the bag out. No misting, no fanning, and the light in my closet is on a timer. So I don't really do anything....


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

i agree with you pretty much 100%, i do think if he would have waited they may have turned out.

but they did appear stunted and he did metion condensation which are both signs of supersaution and lack of air. it might never have expanded.

i see where you think stating to open the jars to open air but that was not the case, i was under the impression he knew his jars where sterile and needed to stay so. and he would open them carefuly for short periods.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

Condensation is normal. It just means its warmer inside the jars than its environment, same as greenhouses and chambers and etc. If he was so worried he could have just shaken the jar for the substrate to soak it all up. Just to make sure afterwards there is no puddles of water on the bottom of the jar. As far as correcting water content, you just have to correct your technique. He did them himself, they could have been bad as soon as he took them out the PC... In any case, just because a cake seems "stunted" doesn't mean it is. The middle of the substrate takes the longest to colonize, and you can't see through it, so it could be colonizing the middle/bottom/top for all we know.


I don't ever have this problem, I work with pre pasteurized Horse Shit. Being sterile has never been an issue. Mold from too much water though... Hahaha oh ya... Fuck jars though


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Another dumb fuck..... I can't be here anymore, I am getting sick


You do that if it is your only shot at reviving oxygen starved mycelium. That is his choice. Poly's suggestions were pretty much on the mark as well. Now I don't know about how burned out some of the of the folk here are but I do know that the more adventurous ones tend to come here.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> plus your advice wasn't much better, you never even gave suggestion.
> 
> what would you have done? if your wy would have been so much better? maybe you should tell so next time i can give better advice instead of arguing an insulting people.



What WAS his advice?


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> I would have taken the tin foil off from the beginning. Incubators are a waste of time. Being patient is what it's about.
> When I did cakes, I nocked em up. Put them on a shelf, and waited. As long as it's room temp 73-78f
> Is perfect. Myce also grow faster in light. Doesn't need to be 24/7 but if you happen to turn on the ligh in the room, don't worry about it. Just forget intill you see pins invitro. That's how you know when to birth, case, or move to bulk.
> 
> ...



Yer wasting time, space and substrates if that is all the yield you can manage. You know it is tough some times to check in here and be called a "dumb fuck".


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> Now I don't know about how burned out some of the of the folk here are


My point exactly.




canndo said:


> Yer wasting time, space and substrates if that is all the yield you can manage.



You're right. 10lbs of dried shrooms every month IS a waste of time and space... >.>







The BRF(what I used to do) you leave holes untaped. This will allow for gas exchange. If you have the top verm layer, you cakes will be fairly safe. With grains you don't have a barrier, that's why you use micropore tape of a filter of some sort. 
the inoculation holes in the lid will provide enough air exchange. screw the lid on all the way!!
You don't ever open the jar, Nor do you need too.

The advise given was waaay too rash. He should have just taken off the tin foil an put the jars on the shelf.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't your production, it is your yield.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm happy with it... Im not saying I am the scarface of shrooms. But, ALOT of people I know would love to get ahold of my knowledge... And I quote that


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

This isn't about bragging, I just don't enjoy being called a dumb fuck.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

canndo said:


> View attachment 2577048View attachment 2577049View attachment 2577050
> 
> This isn't about bragging, I just don't enjoy being called a dumb fuck.



I would get used to it, if I were you. Because the pictures you copy-pasted looks alot like the ones on google 

http://www.google.com/search?q=the+honey+mushroom&hl=en&client=safari&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=EsJIUYX6CozmiwLQ0IDQDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356&sei=FcJIUZPMKcTAiwLe54CICg#p=0

'honey mushrooms'


And also, bulk trays are no way compared to lazy mans invitro spawn bag bulking. The amount of time it takes you to get everything ready and flush a single tub. I've already began on my second flush. On top of that, I have ZERO contamination rate. Where's a tray can easily be the end of a individuals dream...


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> I would get used to it, if I were you. Because the pictures you copy-pasted looks alot like the ones on google
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=the+honey+mushroom&hl=en&client=safari&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=EsJIUYX6CozmiwLQ0IDQDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356&sei=FcJIUZPMKcTAiwLe54CICg#p=0
> 
> ...



These honey mushrooms as well?




What ever you say boss.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

I never said they WERE HM's... I said they looked alot like them. Stop being so defensive.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2013)

I am told I should get used to being called a dumb fuck, it is intoned that I lifted pics and you instruct me not to be so defensive - well, it's a thought I guess. Look, I'm in a foul mood anyway and subject to say things I will regret so have a goo day, good luck with your projects 

out.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

Intoned?

I was not insinuating you lifted the pictures. I let everyone see that the pictures you put up looked alot like the ones on Google. That's it. And you bein so defensive and assuming that was what my intentions were, makes me now wonder.....


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Intoned?
> 
> I was not insinuating you lifted the pictures. I let everyone see that the pictures you put up looked alot like the ones on Google. That's it. And you bein so defensive and assuming that was what my intentions were, makes me now wonder.....


thats the problem you have assumed things this whole thread and insulted people without provocation.
pointing out his mushrooms look like those on google is an obvious insinuation. dont lie.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> thats the problem you have assumed things this whole thread and insulted people without provocation.
> pointing out his mushrooms look like those on google is an obvious insinuation. dont lie.




HAHAHAHA you're back! I was wondering when you were going to tell me off on my proven condensation facts.
I don't lie.


Do they not look like them? Lol


----------



## growyurown (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy your annoying. Canndo and poly are good people and i have learned alot from both especially canndo. Hes helped out and everything hes taught me is working to a T. So do yours and leave if your having pussy problems.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 19, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> HAHAHAHA you're back! I was wondering when you were going to tell me off on my proven condensation facts.
> I don't lie.
> 
> 
> Do they not look like them? Lol


yes im here wathing canndo continue my reaming on you. 

and yes your method to cure dudes porblems is fine if he want to wait on BRF cakes for months.

and yes they look like about a 1000 different specie of mushroom.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay LOL. I'm done. The OP isn't coming back. If he does, Hopefully he takes Tav and I seriously and continues growing mushies THE RIGHT WAY. 


Peace Kamdo


----------



## kamdo (Mar 20, 2013)

Holy shit this thread blew up during the couple days I was gone....


----------



## kamdo (Mar 20, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> and opening the jars for a second or 2 in a sterile area is not a guarentee for contamination, does it raise the odds, yes. but i have done this to jars too many times to counts wtf is G2G?


First off I'd like to say thanks poly for all the advice....it seems to be working . 
I opened the jars in a sterile environment (yes I know how easy contamination is) for about a minute. Also took off the foil to get better FAE. The speed has picked back up and the new growth looks healthier...No contam thus far. 

I'm hoping by next weekend at the latest, the jars will be colonized enough to begin fruiting.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2013)

kamdo said:


> First off I'd like to say thanks poly for all the advice....it seems to be working .
> I opened the jars in a sterile environment (yes I know how easy contamination is) for about a minute. Also took off the foil to get better FAE. The speed has picked back up and the new growth looks healthier...No contam thus far.
> 
> I'm hoping by next weekend at the latest, the jars will be colonized enough to begin fruiting.


well at least we know your not burned out!!

just disregard that JUNK (conversation) im glad to hear things are picking up!


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

kamdo said:


> First off I'd like to say thanks poly for all the advice....it seems to be working .
> I opened the jars in a sterile environment (yes I know how easy contamination is) for about a minute. Also took off the foil to get better FAE. The speed has picked back up and the new growth looks healthier...No contam thus far.
> 
> I'm hoping by next weekend at the latest, the jars will be colonized enough to begin fruiting.



How bout that.


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2013)

BTW, the pics indicated that the top of the jar was completely colonized and therefore your chance of contamination is greatly lessened. Also, if you held your jar upside down the only contamination you might get is something that is wafted up into the jar.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 20, 2013)

canndo said:


> BTW, the pics indicated that the top of the jar was completely colonized and therefore your chance of contamination is greatly lessened. Also, if you held your jar upside down the only contamination you might get is something that is wafted up into the jar.


yup I opened them upside down to lessen chances of contamination. 
I'll upload some more pictures later once they have progressed and start growing.
i'm excited woot woot


----------



## kamdo (Mar 24, 2013)

alright I'm back for more info from the experts haha

50% of the jars have become fully colonized within the past couple days and so my question is when is it safe to birth the cakes? should I wait another week or is it ok to do it now?

In your guy's experience, is it necessary to dunk and roll them before the first fruit?

lastttt question: i've read contradicting things about birthing them. when I take them out of the jars do I need to stand the cakes right side up, like how they were in the jars?


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

how colonized is fully colonized? if cakes are fully white they are safe to bring into open air. ( i like to give any mycelium a couple days past full white to condense before exposing to open air.)


would i dunk before first fruit? not in yout case you mycelium is fresh and probably has barely tapped into you moisture, but you could if you wish. dunk and roll for the second flush.

i would stand them up because this offers the most surface area to fruit from and gather fresh air.


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds good, poly!
the jars are fully white. I'm giving them til Wednesday before taking the cakes out


----------



## kamdo (Mar 30, 2013)

I've began the fruiting process with the cakes. They've been in the container for a couple days now.
Temperature is around 68F (15 degree drop from incubation) and humidity between 90-100%. Are these numbers good enough to produce a decent yield? I'm thinking the temp might be a little low....

Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2013)

Unless you are orchestrating a flush (it is fruiting, or pinning, not flowering - mushrooms do not flower), then you needn't drop your temp but if you do it may serve to encourage pinning. If you do, keep your environment at that temperature from 2 to 5 days and then bring it back up to your normal range. What will trigger your fruit is light and fresh air, you should be giving the grow both of those things now.


----------



## kamdo (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok got ya. I guess the only thing to do now is wait haha


----------



## kamdo (Apr 8, 2013)

*VERY EXCITING DAY FOR ME


*&#8203; Harvested my first mushroom  fuck yes
 Here is a pic of it.....


Can you experts tell anything about the quality of the mushroom based on how this one looks?
I noticed some white fuzz at the base of the stem, any ideas what this is?


----------



## kamdo (Apr 8, 2013)

Also, what are the best methods of drying? I don't have a food dehydrator so I'm thinking about using desiccant or simply air-drying with a fan.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

no you cant really tell much about a mushrooom by looks, specially not potency.

air drying is fine. i dry mine in a strainer over a pot of salt.


----------



## SheShroomy24 (Nov 29, 2021)

polyarcturus said:


> if you where half the conversationalist i am, you would relize this endeavor of insulting me will be fruitless. i can toy with you and continue the conversation with you line of logic, or i can just bring that to a halt.
> A)my method is fine, i like to think myself pretty well learned and experienced
> B)teen? this further show your inexperience as being unable to interrupter an identity on the internet. you are in your late 20's. maybe early 30's
> C)bragging/experience same thing, i feel the same pride when i brag alone as i do in a crowd, i am proud.
> ...


"Fruitless'


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Dec 15, 2021)

kamdo said:


> Also, what are the best methods of drying? I don't have a food dehydrator so I'm thinking about using desiccant or simply air-drying with a fan.


Just don't overheat them during drying as this can affect potency. Pick when veils open but before they drop their spores.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 17, 2021)

Juanasadiccion said:


> Just don't overheat them during drying as this can affect potency. Pick when veils open but before they drop their spores.


Thats great advice but if growing with cakes it best to let the veils break and let them keep a dome shape its not much potecy that will be lost..yeah they are at their finest before so but some people don’t have the time or patience to do so


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Thats great advice but if growing with cakes it best to let the veils break and let them keep a dome shape its not much potecy that will be lost..yeah they are at their finest before so but some people don’t have the time or patience to do so



The difference on potency is minor. Perhaps a percent or two, you can as easily just take a quarter gram and adjust for the loss. People are far too sensitive about drying and picking time.

Relax, it will be fine even if you wait till the caps are upward curved and you put them in a hot oven, honest. Just don't actually bake them for an hour.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 17, 2021)

Exactly there’s no need to harvest befor the vail breaks and keep some dick shaped shooms that are tiny all you do is lose yields unless your selling its best to let them grow out to the point befor the cap is a T shape


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 17, 2021)

This a a bad run i had..


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Dec 17, 2021)

canndo said:


> The difference on potency is minor. Perhaps a percent or two, you can as easily just take a quarter gram and adjust for the loss. People are far too sensitive about drying and picking time.
> 
> Relax, it will be fine even if you wait till the caps are upward curved and you put them in a hot oven, honest. Just don't actually bake them for an hour.


true but you don't want to bake them to death either.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 17, 2021)




----------

